# Hello.Is anybody here. This is my first time



## palufitness (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Sorry for the terrible title, just wanted to make sure I get noticed. 
My name is Palu, I'M 25 yrs old and I live in Australia. My current goal is to get down to 85-87kg. Currently weighing 100kgs or 220lbs. Just got my dexa results Body Fat percent is 26.8 percent. Going to Mexico in late December & I want to be looking good. Hopefully this community(forum) can help me to achieve my goal.

Peace


----------



## ROID (Sep 9, 2014)

Please visit Anything Goes for orientation.

Have a nice day.

Sent from The Mothership


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 9, 2014)

3 months to lose 50lbs

Enjoy


----------



## brazey (Sep 9, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## Riles (Sep 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard lots of info here


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------

